# Test E 300, Deca 200, and sust 250 stack



## Manimal (Apr 5, 2010)

I would like to get some info on stacking a test E 300, deca 200, and sust 250. This is my 3rd cycle I am 32 years old and wieght 175. Any advice would help, I'm just not to sure on how I should stack them or if it would be to much for me. My last cycle was was test C 200 with sust 250. thanks for any help.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

ok, sounds like you only have 3 vials . . correct? So clear some shelf space. 

Because you got two testosterone products and one nandrolone product, I would put the Test E 300 and Sus 250 on the bottom tier. Make sure you position them carefully, as next you're going to have to gently balance the Deca 200 on top of the other two vials. Do a few trial runs with old creatine containers to make sure your technique is down-pat . . 

Vola! The Perfect Stack!

Now make sure you don't leave any windows open, as any gusts of wind might topple your handywork, same deal with the neighbours cat sneaking in to search for a saucer of milk.

Next, take some pics and post em up for the Capt to admire


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

lol, seriously, get rid of the sust and take the test and deca and a oral with those to replace the sust, I will tell you why later there are some women here, good luck bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Captain has an astounding sense of humor! 


/V


----------



## Manimal (Apr 6, 2010)

Well Captain, you a not correct I have 2 test 300, 2 sust 250 and 2 deca but thanks for the laugh.... smart ass..... and thanks for the advice Weldingman so doing the sust first followed by the test and deca would not be ideal? Also I have Nova and Clomid for a PCT.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

What kind of test is it?  Is it blended or single ester?

/V


----------



## Manimal (Apr 6, 2010)

Single, Enanthate 300.


----------



## downtown (Apr 7, 2010)

You do realize that sust is a test product right?? If you do then i would do this:

Front load with sust
Sust 750mgs EW split mon, wed, friday.

Then swith to:

Test E 600mgs EW Mon, thurs split
Deca 400mgs EW Mon, thurs split

Id just keep running it till you run out of gear. Just my 2 cc's


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

downtown said:


> You do realize that sust is a test product right?? If you do then i would do this:
> 
> Front load with sust
> Sust 750mgs EW split mon, wed, friday.
> ...



Sounds about right!

/V


----------



## Manimal (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Downtown and Victor, that’s what I was thinking of doing but I wasn’t sure I should front load or do it at the end or just do it all together for the best results. So I think I just might take you advice, just one question why front load with the sust and not the enanthate/ deca?


----------



## bigrene (Apr 8, 2010)

the reason he said to frontload with the sus is because it has 4 esters 1short 2medium and 1long so the test prop (short ester kicks in immediately)then you got your two mediums after that where enanthate would be releasing at the rate of the fourth sus ester (deconate) so thats why.Good luck solid beginner cycle should good good results


----------



## bigrene (Apr 8, 2010)

Im actually running sus and deca right now 500-750 a week deca 375-500 a week.Sometimes I feel alittle more on some weeks.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool thanks for the clarification and I hope to get some real results! I would like to get up to about 195 and stay at about 11-15% BF if not less BF.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

bigrene said:


> the reason he said to frontload with the sus is because it has 4 esters 1short 2medium and 1long so the test prop (short ester kicks in immediately)then you got your two mediums after that where enanthate would be releasing at the rate of the fourth sus ester (deconate) so thats why.Good luck solid beginner cycle should good good results



Exactly what I meant, thanks.

/V


----------

